# Price to paint a door



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

Hi I have a Galaxy 2014 in Panther black and the previous owner had the rear door filled and painted.

Problem is I can see where the filler is and the shine/surface is not looking like the rest of the car.

What would be an estimate to have it painted properly? I just need a ballpark figure.

The work that has been done is localised just to the door no other panels have been touched.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Any decent bodyshop would want to repair the door again. 

But luckily panther black doesn't need blending. 

I'd guess around £150 for a single door. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> Any decent bodyshop would want to repair the door again.
> 
> But luckily panther black doesn't need blending.
> 
> ...


Oh good I did good this time last car was silver a nightmare I don't want to re live.

Next job is to find a good body shop near Nottingham.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

A 2nd hand door in colour would be a cheaper option :thumb:


----------

